# Baby Portrait package ideas needed!



## raw-bee (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi!  I'm relatively new here - been on ILP quite a while and found this forum and I just love it!  It's so fun to see not just the portraits but also the HDR, commercial and landscape images!

Sorry to ramble!  Anyway, I am just starting to photograph maternity and newborns and need a marketing idea for a 'baby package'... Not like a JCPenney thing but something to get them to come back for the 6 mo 9 mo and 12 mo images?  I have a client asking and I have no idea what to come up with!

Robbie


----------



## MACollum (Feb 17, 2008)

Lots of 8x10 and wallet sizes. I know that when I would get my kids' pictures done, I would always get a few 8x10s so that we'd have at least one to give to MIL. I would also buy lots of wallets for giving away. My dh has a big family so we always needed lots.


----------



## raw-bee (Feb 17, 2008)

So do you charge one session fee that covers all the sessions (i.e., newborn, 6 mo, 9 mo 12 mo) and then offer a collage at the end?  i feel like a dork but i really don't know!  I was the one going to walmart to get my kids done!

Robbie


----------



## AprilRamone (Feb 17, 2008)

Be careful about the collage at the end thing because I've heard that some people won't order as much in the previous sessions if they know there will be a collage at the end.


----------

